# Why did my goat die?!?



## parkmanmom (Aug 29, 2012)

I am hoping someone can help me try to diagnose why my 1.5 year old female pygmy goat died yesterday. We noticed she wasn't eating much the past month or so, but otherwise was very healthy and happy, playing often with us and the other goats. Sunday she was running around with the others playing. Monday evening, we noticed her back legs were very stiff. Tuesday morning, she could barely move them and it eventually spread to her front legs and she died that evening. I've read a lot about polio, listeriosis, meningeal worms, rabies and more that don't quite sound like what she had, and they all have such different treatments.  I need to understand what it was so I can address it with my other goats so they don't die. Please help! There was no change in her grain, she had access to hay and it has no signs of mold. She was never pregnant. She had no other signs, no diarrhea, no swelling anywhere, she did not 'circle' or tilt to one side, it was both back legs, then both front legs, then she laid there until she labored in breathing and passed. I'm heatbroken and don't know what to do for the other 2 goats. Can you help me? Is there anything preventative I can do for the others?
Thank you, Jenna


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 29, 2012)

it sounds like tetnus to me but I am not an expert


----------



## parkmanmom (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you for your reply...I guess that is possible, too. I didn't notice any wound or anything, but I guess it's not always noticeable.  I will consider that as a possibility as well.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 29, 2012)

Probably the only way to find out would be a necropsy.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 29, 2012)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 29, 2012)

So sorry 

It did sound like tetanus from what I've read.


----------



## parkmanmom (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words. I will update you if I find out anything else.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 29, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss.    Was she vaccinated for tetnus?  If she was than tetus is doubtful.  Possible but unlikely.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sounds like Tetanus. 
I had a goat go down like that - Only 1 1/2 years old, acting completely normal, eating, drinking, pooping, ect. Next day she was a little stiff in her back end. I thought nothing of it because she usually gets a little stiff when the weather changes. Next day she went completely down - front and back end were stiff, she was having seizures, ect. Luckily I was able to get her to the vet's fast and get tet. antitoxin before she got beyond the point of helping. Neighbor goat went down the same way, though the vet was able to pull him through. 
Should note - there were no wounds on either goat. Also, the neighbor goat was vaccinated, and my goat's tetanus vac had just run out.


Sorry to hear about your goat though! Best recommendation I can think of is vaccinate everyone for tetanus, and/or have a necropsy done.


----------



## elevan (Aug 29, 2012)

I agree that it sounds like tetnus unless she was vaccinated regularly for it.


----------



## allanimals21 (Aug 29, 2012)

They way I understood it Tetanus doesn't have to come from a wound.  It can happen from them ingesting dirt while grazing can't it?


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 9, 2012)

So sorry to hear this.  

I was thinking either tetanus or some sort of white muscle disease/myopathy.


----------

